
Wells Fargo Opened a Couple Million Fake Accounts - PanMan
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-09/wells-fargo-opened-a-couple-million-fake-accounts
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456548)

